# What a freakazoid!



## Medvedya (Nov 16, 2004)

I found this in http://www.losers.org/ under Catagory 5. 'nuff said.....

http://pixyland.org/peterpan/


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 16, 2004)

Oh my god


----------



## Maestro (Nov 16, 2004)

Holy sh*t !


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 16, 2004)

Hes like the freindly neighbourhood Michael Jackson!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 16, 2004)

What the hell _was_ that?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 16, 2004)

No idea, but it was funny


----------



## Medvedya (Nov 16, 2004)

Why not check out his 'wardrobe'?

I ended up having a coughing fit when I saw these while drinking coffee - a warning to all.

http://pixyland.org/peterpan/petersFashionPage.html


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 16, 2004)

Oh my freakin' God  Lucky I delayed my evening coffee until later  He must have had a _really_ messed up childhood  You gotta feel sorry for his parents


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 16, 2004)

Damn, dont ya just hate it when youre left with the last few granules in the coffee pot


----------



## Medvedya (Nov 16, 2004)

Sadly, it just gets worse as we descend further into the archives.....

http://www.eugenemirman.com/


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 16, 2004)

Part of me wants to laugh, and part of me wants to throw up. 
I haven't quite decided.


----------



## Medvedya (Nov 16, 2004)

You might have thought I'd stop on that note - nah!

http://www.vhemt.org/


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 16, 2004)

Ah good! May I join you? 
Better!


----------



## Medvedya (Nov 16, 2004)

And what has to be one of the worst websites in existance - not laughable, or pahtetic, just crap. See for yourself!

http://www.something.com/


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 16, 2004)

Cute.


----------



## Medvedya (Nov 16, 2004)

And here's one, which is not only a gob of rectal mucus - it has possibly the naffest music ever! Wahey! 

http://www.realultimatepower.net/


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 16, 2004)

Seen that before.
WHAT-EVEEEEEEEER!!


----------



## Maestro (Nov 16, 2004)

Okay, let's take them one by one...

The Peter Pan guy, is it only me or does he looks like a freaking fag doubled with an idiot ? I've seen a lot of weird things (as a security officer), but THIS is ridiculous.

The Eugene-what-ever should see a good psychiatrist.

And the "Humanity killers", three words : Whiskey, Tango, Foxtrot ? (or "WTF" for the ones who aren't famillar with radio alphabet). I'm agreeing with them on a point : wars and natural disasters (as said Darwin (I think it was him)) are nessessary for "planetary balance". However, volunteer stoping to have childrens for THAT reason is stupid ! In other words, do what you want, nature (or human nature) will take care of the rest.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm sure he's a fag! (not the British variety)

And the VHEMT are a little bit too freakish for me.
Just my opinion, mind you.


----------



## Medvedya (Nov 16, 2004)

Nonskimmer said:


> I'm sure he's a fag! (not the British variety)



What? Pixieman? A pillow-biter? Nah! He's just waiting for the right woman.


----------



## Maestro (Nov 16, 2004)

Oh... I don't agree with them on ALL points, just ONE. The war/natural disaster one. I still think volunteering stopping to have childrens in order to "help the nature" is stupid. They MUST be a bunch of jerks.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 16, 2004)

Medvedya said:


> What? Pixieman? A pillow-biter? Nah! He's just waiting for the right woman.



Yes, Tinkerbell apparently.


----------



## MichaelHenley (Nov 16, 2004)

That is so sad.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 16, 2004)

http://foreverakid.com/



WHAT...
IS...
THIS...
WORLD...
COMING...
TO?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!!?





I've lost all faith in mankind.


----------



## Maestro (Nov 16, 2004)

Let me use a famous sentence to express myself :

"Houston, we have a f*cking problem !"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 17, 2004)




----------



## Crippen (Nov 17, 2004)

> Houston, we have a f*cking problem


 very good Maestro.
I think 'we' all have a problem..... we spend too much time on line. 

*And Med ( Bear) as for you....... I am now quite worried about you, but since your looking... find me a site on stalking!! 
How to be one, how to shake one off and mostly how not to be murdered by one...... are you up to this task?*
Cheers, Crippen.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 17, 2004)

Crippen said:


> I think 'we' all have a problem..... we spend too much time on line.



 Hmmm, sobering thought.
I *hate* sobering thoughts!


----------



## MichaelHenley (Nov 17, 2004)

> I think 'we' all have a problem..... we spend too much time on line.


Nah we don't! Forum time doesn't count!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 18, 2004)

I spend at least 5 hours online a day, and that just on school nights! At weekends it pushes nearer the 8 hour mark :shock


----------



## Medvedya (Nov 18, 2004)

Crippen said:


> *And Med ( Bear) as for you....... I am now quite worried about you, but since your looking... find me a site on stalking!!
> How to be one, how to shake one off and mostly how not to be murdered by one...... are you up to this task?*
> Cheers, Crippen.



You could try these ones.....

www.antistalking.com 
www.esia.net/Common_Traits_of_Stalkers.html

However, I've heard that a good old restraining order often does the trick, and a sturdy 'Le Creuset' frying pan to hand if all else fails.

A flat-mate of mine was stalked by this bloke who used to come in, reeking of alcohol and the potential for violence - we had a system where one of us would occupy the stalker, whilst I rushed upstairs to tell the flat-mate to beat a hasty retreat down the fire-escape. 

The amazing thing was, despite countless entreaties to get the Polis involved, she always maintained that she would "Sort it out," and that involving the Coppers would escalate the situation. Maybe she was right, because it did peter out eventually in a pile of self-pitying letters addressed to her, which we all had a good laugh at.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2004)

> However, I've heard that a good old restraining order often does the trick, and a sturdy 'Le Creuset' frying pan to hand if all else fails



Or a breeze block in the handbag will also suffice


----------



## Crippen (Nov 19, 2004)

*Why thankyou kindly for the tips. I shall keep them all in mind. The breeze block in the handbag made me chuckle... need a bl**dy big handbag  *


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 19, 2004)

or keep a gun cabinet in view of the window, that should scare 'em off.............


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 19, 2004)

Or a really big cat, with a nasty disposition!


----------



## Medvedya (Nov 19, 2004)

Or just wheel out Fluffy!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> or keep a gun cabinet in view of the window, that should scare 'em off.............



What bloody good will a cabinet do? Put the guns in view of the window not the cabinet


----------



## Crippen (Nov 19, 2004)

loving 'Fluffy'
and the gun come to that .
I have the cat - not sure of the nasty disposition CC...it would lick um to death!!
keep those ideas a coming.
Nice stalking to ya!


(can't get that second stalking site up Med, is it the right address? first one...gud)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 19, 2004)

Get a hamster, all stalkers tremble with fear when faced head on in combat with a hamster


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 20, 2004)

> What bloody good will a cabinet do? Put the guns in view of the window not the cabinet



there are cirtain laws concerning the storage of guns that must be observed...............


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 20, 2004)

Hence, the cat!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 20, 2004)




----------



## Medvedya (Nov 21, 2004)

A cat - but with a Panzerfaust! Yes! That will keep the stalker at bay! It will also dig the flowerbeds at the same time.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 21, 2004)

Id put Claymores around the perimeter....with a strategically placed gap for only me to enter...then again imnever gonna have a stalker so my ideas are allowed to be farfetched


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 21, 2004)

Heres a Cat snipin some Dog across the street......


----------



## Medvedya (Nov 21, 2004)

But could you trust it to do it's NSP's properly?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 21, 2004)




----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 21, 2004)

Maybe with some coaching....


----------



## MichaelHenley (Nov 21, 2004)

NSP's?


----------



## Crippen (Nov 23, 2004)

NSPs....... Nasty soils and pickles!!!!! what else


----------



## Medvedya (Nov 23, 2004)

Or 'No spastics please' - which is really much more approprate than what it really stands for!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 24, 2004)

And what does it really stand for?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 24, 2004)

No Stupid People?  

Oh wait! I guess I'd better leave!


----------



## Medvedya (Nov 24, 2004)

Shall I put C.C out of his misery, or should someone who's still in the forces?


----------



## Hot Space (Nov 24, 2004)

Ok, it means: No Space Post  

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 25, 2004)




----------



## Medvedya (May 6, 2005)

Cor! Was rummaging around in the forum cellars, and found this thread under a box of Christmas decorations!

Ha ha ha! I wonder if C.C ever did work out what NSP meant?


----------



## DAVIDICUS (May 6, 2005)




----------



## Nonskimmer (May 6, 2005)

And I'll bet you've got a million more.


----------



## DAVIDICUS (May 6, 2005)




----------



## Nonskimmer (May 7, 2005)

999,999 to go then.


----------



## DAVIDICUS (May 7, 2005)




----------



## DAVIDICUS (May 7, 2005)

Just kidding Nonskimmer.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 7, 2005)

Sure.


----------



## Hot Space (May 7, 2005)

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 7, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> Cor! Was rummaging around in the forum cellars, and found this thread under a box of Christmas decorations!
> 
> Ha ha ha! I wonder if C.C ever did work out what NSP meant?



No, CC didnt work out what NSP meant


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 7, 2005)

It means *N*on*s*kimmer is *P*retty.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 7, 2005)

yes dear......


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 7, 2005)

Someone call?






Now whos up for recreating the scene from Bambi?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 7, 2005)

i shot a bird in a tree last night but it didn't fall to the ground it's still stuck in the tree


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 7, 2005)

Whats this? Shooting living creatures? Im ashamed


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 7, 2005)

hey you'd do it too if you could actually hit the things!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 7, 2005)

I can hit the things, just that whenever I have the opportunity to my parents are nearby and they wouldnt approve  When Martyn gets his air rifle hes gonna come round and we're gonna waste some rabbits.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 7, 2005)

can i come??


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 7, 2005)

Sure. That'd be pretty cool actually


----------



## Medvedya (May 7, 2005)

Here is today's target then........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 7, 2005)

Oh yeah, right between the eyes...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 7, 2005)

why does it look like it's swimming in a cartoon fish tank??


----------



## plan_D (May 7, 2005)

Because...it's....a cartoon....or something...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 8, 2005)

so shat's the rabbit action like round your place CC??


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 8, 2005)

Pretty hardcore. Theres at least 10 of them living in the perimeter of our house 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 8, 2005)

Sounds like the makings of a stew.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 8, 2005)

Mmmmm, lead poisoning


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 8, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (May 8, 2005)

I use my mouth as a pellet store when sharing a tin of rounds  I havent experienced any problems yet... *twitch* 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 8, 2005)

where will we be shooting from and at what time?? do they come out at day cos that's pretty unusual.........


----------



## Medvedya (May 8, 2005)

The best time to see them about is at dusk - at least in my experience.

There seem some good tips here;

http://www.airguns.f9.co.uk/subs/quarry/rabbits-2.htm


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 8, 2005)

Yes. Here you catch them at around 6pm in the evening, or 7am in the morning (Though I have seen them at around midday on several occasions). There are two locations to shoot from at my house, from the bathroom window (The rabbit hole is directly opposite it, anyone who strays outside is in for it...) or the front of the house (Any window). There is a flowerbed on a mound near the perimeter fence, which provides good camouflage with the foliage, and a broad view of the rabbits and the bird table.


----------



## Medvedya (May 8, 2005)

That's a nice house as well C.C


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 8, 2005)

Thanks. Nice location too, just 2 miles away from the dual carraigeway but also about 2 miles from the next nearest house  Pretty much surrounded by forest too.


----------



## Medvedya (May 8, 2005)

Ah, well, at the other end of the spectrum, here is my house in the middle of Bristol.

Actually, the great wilderness that is Leigh Woods is only a short walk away.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 8, 2005)

It looks like a nice place. Yours too, CC. Very green.


----------



## plan_D (May 8, 2005)

I'll have to put up a picture of my house now, I'll do it tommorow I ain't got one at the moment.


----------



## evangilder (May 9, 2005)

SHould we start a thread for our homes?


----------



## Matt308 (May 9, 2005)

Hey CC,

What kind of pellet guns do you shoot? Are they the single pump pneumatics, the multipump air guns or the commpressed air? What caliber?

I've got an old Crossman .177 multipump that has killed MANY a bird. A school friend of mine had a hawk as a pet and we would hunt every day after school. However, the only time I tied into a rabbit, I'm not sure I did much other than injure it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 9, 2005)

Ummm...I dont know  All I know is that I have 2 .177 rifles, a BSA and an Original, and a .177 pistol thats absolutely hopless


----------



## Matt308 (May 9, 2005)

How do they on the rabbits?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 9, 2005)

I dont know yet. Soon find out though...


----------

